# Please welcome NEEKO!!!!



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg--two bundles of golden love! How sweet! Congratulations on your new furbabies!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow !!! they're both gorgeous and congratulations on your new pup


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It will be so much fun watching the two of them grow up together!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful pups congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

They are beautiful!! And how great that they get to grow up together! Looking forward to pics as they grow ♥ Congrats


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Two cute. You've got your hands full.


----------



## mich4242 (Nov 1, 2012)

beautiful  two little bundles from above


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Two cute fuzzballs!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Aww, such two cuties!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Neeko, he's adorable. It's going to be so much fun having the two brothers


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> Well, we went to pick up Molson, my daughter's pup....and I somehow was given Mr. Blue to hold (I think it was a conspiracy)...well, he fell asleep in my arms for 30 minutes...and the rest is history...Molson came home Saturday, Monday morning I went and got Mr. Blue who was still available....Im in love and so is my hubby....he is the sweetest thing....Here are some pics of him....My hubby thinks Neeko is Nitey reincarnated...I see alot of similarities...I still feel a bit of guilt, with it only being 2 months since Nitey passed..Im hoping he sent me this litttle bundle of sweet smelling fur...


It's definitely a conspiracy...  and probably was started by Nitey... 

Congratulations! Puppy fluff and breath are wonderful... And he's beautiful. I hope your daughter lives close by so the bros can play...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my that is the cutest ever! I love how he fell asleep on you and you had to have him  definitely meant to be. The only thing I imagine cuter than one fluffy golden pup is 2  have fun!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG too cute for words! Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nitro*

I'm sure Nitro has his paws in this one. They are both ADORABLE!!
So you have one pup, Neeko, and your daughter has Molson?


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

They're both so ADORABLE, furry, fluffy and chunky! Too cuuuute!!! Looking forward to seeing pics of them often 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. Yes, definately meant to be, we have a 'Mr Blue' too who literally came into our lives as if it was planned, yet it wasn't, well, not in the normal way anyway..and there's been no doubt that he was definately meant to be ours ever since. Congratulations..'meant to be Mr Blues' are very special ...and how wonderful that you will see his brother grow up too


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I'm sure Nitro has his paws in this one. They are both ADORABLE!!
> So you have one pup, Neeko, and your daughter has Molson?


Yes Karen, neeko is mine, an Molson is my daughters..she just got married, and has a big house and yard...they will def. See a lot of each other...

Thanks everyone....we are happy..Nitey is smiling I'm sure..::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How old is Nash?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Love this story! No doubt in my mind your Nitey played a role in this conspiracy!
Those pups are so precious. it is great Molson & Neeko can still see and play with one another. Tugs at my heart strings! Congratulations all around!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

That's so great! Neeko is just as adorable as his bro. They will have lots of adventures together, I'm sure.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations and may he bring healing to your heart.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

I love Neeko! I hope he helps fill that hole in your heart. Aspen has sure helped us heal from the loss of our beloved Sophie. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! I think Nitey did have something to do with you getting your new bundle of joy. I look forward to seeing more pics!!! I am sure Nash will start showing Neeko how to be a good boy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations. Those are some adorable pups!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> How old is Nash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


He s 10 1/2...


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree! They're so ADORABLE. More pictures please


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to Neeko, that's awesome news.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very happy for you and your newest addition!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I believe you guy sent Neeko to you. He knew you would be the best home for him plus he could also kind of get to stay with his brother 2 the very best thing a pup could hope for. May you have many, many years together! I think you got the cuter puppy!



My yorkies go between my house and my parents. Cozy (Mama) to the Lucy, Roxy, and RIP Zoey. Lucy stays primarlily at my parents house because she adores my brother and my dad he is her guy when he is home. RIP Zoey got to choice is she wanted to go home with me or stay at my parents. Buddy (golden) and Cozy always go with me. Roxy spends 50/50 between my parents and with me. Plus I work nights 7p-7a 3x/week so they get lots of grandparent and uncle time 

Someday Zoey will bring me another pup in need.

Buddy was brought to me my previous Golden, Lucky. I woke up in the anniversary (Nov. 14) of his passing needing- Not wanting- Needing a golden. Puppy or adult did not matter I needed a Golden! I visited my uncle who got a golden because he thought my Lucky was the best dog and actually wanted him but we never would have parted with him. The poor golden looked horrible- Within a month I had Buddy!- My uncle's golden in my arms. He said Buddy, previously Cody, did not like to eat, could not be housebroken, etc. 

Buddy has never had an accident in the house! Loves to eat! Loved training and is now on a invisible fence outside as well as being a CGC and soon to be TDI once his paperwork is processed! Buddy was actually born the day I lost my Cleft palette yorkie puppy (Harley)- Cozy's son and Lucy's littermate. For all I know as Harley took his last breath Buddy was taking his first!

If I am home Buddy is glued to my side- He also was glued to me when I went to my uncles. I could hear him crying when I left him. I am his mama!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They are both adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Neeko's First Vet visit!!*

Well, we've had Neeko 2 weeks!!! and we cant imagine life without him...he gained 4 lbs. in 2 weeks  He's 16 lbs. and very very healthy..He's on Acana Grasslands food...Anyone else have pups on this?? And should he be on the puppy food....my vet says this is just fine, was just wondering..
here are some pics of the lil guy....he's been great, knows sit, paw, and down already, we are working on come..we have a lil container with kibble, and we shake it everytime we want him, and say come....he comes running from where ever he is, it's pretty cool.... 













Can u open it, Nash??:smooch:






What shoelace Dad??:no:






My boy has a boot fetish..:uhoh:




















They all are getting along awesome!!:kiss:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness--he is so cute! I love the one of him and Nash sitting at the doorwall.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Nancie, I can't believe I missed this.... I'm soooo happy for you. They both are so adorable. That is so great that you and your daughter both got puppies!!! Congrats!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the 2nd pic. They are all good pics - warm my heart. Thank you


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures, your dogs are all gorgeous!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Neeko is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Nitey ABSOULUTELY did that to you!  I just recently adopted a Lady Golden of my own and I know that she was a gift from Frazier..... sweet, calm, ( same breath! ) it's like he knew I needed sweet calmness to balance the Maniac boy we love so much.... That is WONDERFUL Nancie. So happy for all of you, and I know that your Nitey smiles and sends his love and blessings. xoxoxoxo PERFECT TIMING.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh my goodness! So precious and Nash looks like he is being the best big brother


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Nitey was working overtime on this one...smart boy. Love those photos. Jill


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing pictures!!! Neeko is soooo cute!! Nash looks like he is being a great big brother!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

And a couple more pics....I could take pics of this lil guy allllll dayyyyy longggggg!!!!:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Too cute!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Handsome pup!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this thread! Neeko and Molson are adorable! I love the photos too. Toby has the same little stuffy in your last photo- it's very durable and has a rope inside it! Toby kills that stuffie at least twice a day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful photos! You guys are doing great. I am like single mom here with the first baby ever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Neeko is so adorable, beautiful pup. Love all the pictures, take as many as you want and be sure to post them. It makes my day looking at them.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, he is so cute


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I know I'm late, but I'm never on..... CONGRATS!!! He's soooo cute!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

tessalover said:


> I know I'm late, but I'm never on..... CONGRATS!!! He's soooo cute!!


Thanks Ashley, hope you are good!!!! Think of you often....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Neeko is soooo cuuuute!! LOVE him!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*More pics....*

mY boy goes to puppy classes tonite, cant wait...he's sooo good....It's amazing..no problems eating (other than too too fast ), crate, or listening...all his siblings will be at the class tonite, cant wait to see the others...and the breeder will be there, as well as other puppies....here are some more pics....I wear that camera around my neck 24/7 






Neeko & Nash say Happy ThanksGiving!!






Our two lil Indians ::






Neeko has the zoomies across the pool cover, and here he is taking a breather! : (He's never left unattended)






One of his favorite spots to nap.






And another favorite spot to sleep :smooch::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my! He is just toooooo cute! (Nash is too....)


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

great pics - have fun in the class - and lots of pics too


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well Puppy class was cancelled due to snow  Have to wait til next week to go.. Evidently Neeko felt that Nash needed a grooming this morning...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well fun filled weekend with the boyz ....Went to Petsmart, first trip out with the pups, they had a blast, and they were the hit of Petsmart...Saw Santa, and they were sooo good....Nash is very very tired this Tuesday, as Molson went home yesterday...we are all tired actually.. Puppy Class tonite, for the first time, cant wait!!!::






:uhoh::uhoh:






:






:--shyly::--shyly:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pictures are all Fantastic, Neeko and Molson are so adorable.

Love the pic of the boys with Santa. 

My favorite is of Neeko and Nash cuddled up together and my other is Neeko grooming Nash-too precious.

Christmas is going to be so much fun at your house this year. Hope you'll share LOTS of pictures of the boys.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pictures. The face on Nash is priceless in the first one... He looks like "demon dog".


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Neeko s first bath!!!*

Well, Neeko got his first bath yesterday, and Molson had one already, so he was a pro at it, Neeko, not so much.... neeko was at the vet this week, he has gained 10 lbs. in the past 4 weeks.... He also has a urinary tract infection :yuck: Poor guy, no wonder he was still wanting to go out every 15 minutes...he's on meds, and Im hoping doing better, still peeing alot, since the meds make him drink more :doh: Hope you enjoy the video..


Neeko & Molson's first bath - YouTube


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! That has to be one the cutest videos EVER  Neeko and Molson are so adorable. Thanks for sharing 

Hope that Neeko's meds help him and he'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Those Santa pictures are so adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

Nash

Neeko and Molson are SO ADORABLE!! I love all of the pictures!
So happy for Nash and Neeko, too, that they have one another-you can tell they love each other!! Nitro did good sending you Neeko!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Neeko is feeling better soon. 

The video was great, they're such cuties.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pictures and video! I can see lots of fun at your houses with the kids. Great pic of Nash and Neeko sleeping!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well Neeko & Molson are four months old!!!! Yikes, where did the time go...Molson is 40 lbs. and Neeko is 35 lbs...here are more pics....They passed their first puppy class last nite with FLYING COLORS!!!!!






Aunt Cathy squeezing Neeko!!




















3 1/2 mos. old...






OH BROTHER!!!!






hE JUST LOVES Nash ::






Fell asleep opening his presents...













I promise I wont get it dirty!!!!:crossfing






Zzzzz waiting for Santa:






:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW they're certainly getting big! And SO adorable! Love the pics!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*And some more...*

He's getting soo big.... 






If I can only reach that ball before Nash notices...






Where's Neeko???






NASH'S 11TH Birthday Bash!!!






Neeko meeting baby Bradley!!!




















Neeko trying out Molson's new bed..


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

And a few snow pics...



























Nash 






:::


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Great pictures of the pups, looks they are well on their to being well spoiled lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Fantastic pictures!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

love all these pics - goldens are the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fantastic*

Your pictures are unbelievably Cute!
Those pups are too much and Nash looks good!
I would never tire of looking at these.
You should enter the January Photo Contest!!


----------



## heathermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Goldens are the sweetest pups ever!! I never get tired of looking at their photos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, Neeko and Molson look great, they're becoming handsome boys.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow--what great pictures! Neeko sure is getting to be a big boy--but I guess not as big as his brother Molson! Nash is a very tolerant older brother.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*The boyz are 5 mos. Old..*

Well it's hard to believe, but Molson & Neeko are five mos old :: Time sure flies...they are good....still getting together to play every other weekend!!!! They tired us out for sure this weekend in the snow....More snow coming tonite!!!













Molson :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The new pictures of Neeko and Molson are great-so hard to believe they're 5 months already. They're becoming such good looking, handsome boys.

Enjoy the snow, I know these little guys will for sure.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They're really growing fast! I love the pic of them chasing around the tree. How great to have your own puppy playdate all arranged...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are so darn cute!


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

Absolutely ADORABLE. Talk about two little fluff-balls! haha


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Those boys are beyond adorable, precious pictures!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Happy valentine's day!!!*

Neeko just wanted to pop in and wish all his furry friends, and human friends a very Happy Valentine's Day!!!!!






:--shyly::--shyly:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Some more pics of Neeko!!! They are five mos. old now...getting bigger by the day.... I brought home my Nash's ashes on Friday Nite, I rushed my Hubby there, driving him nuts, I didnt want Nash staying at the vet's office alone, in the dark from Friday nite to Monday afternoon...My hubby called me crazy??? I feel I did what I needed to do, I have him, Im happy, and am looking for the perfect urn for him to spend the rest of his days with me....Neeko is doing better, and we are happy...he was depressed without Nash for some time...We are putting him in another puppy learning class in the next month...Cant wait til spring, it's sooo cold out, we can hardly spend more than 10 minutes outside with him  




















Mr. Legs 













5 Mos old..:






:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat













Cant keep him from my shoes..... 






Molson






:cavalry::cavalry:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Neeko is growing up so fast! Glad you have Nash's ash's home with you. I know what you were feeling....hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Neeko is so cute! He is getting so big! I'm glad you have Nash back home with you--there's definitely comfort in that.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

View attachment 122068


This picture would be hanging on my wall. Nicely done!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So glad Nash is back home with his family. Neeko is getting so big and is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful goldens! They have grown up so much. Glad that you have Nash's ashes home with you. It's a very strange feeling but it does bring some comfort to you that he is back home where he belongs.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*New pic of neeko*

just wanted to share my Hubby's pic of Neeko....laying in the same spot we said our good-byes to Nitey.... Nitro & Nash are certainly looking down on him....I got the chills, and smiled at the same time... :::


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a gorgeous and amazing picutre. I know how you feel about having Nitey back home with you, it brought so much comfort and peace to me when I got my boy's. 

Great pictures of Neeko, what a handsome young boy he is.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great picture! Neeko is so big!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*The boyz are 6 mos. Old...*

Well Sunday Molson & Neeko were 6 mos old...::: They are doing awesome, Molson has about 8 lbs. on Neeko, but they love playing and chase each other constantly....Yesterday was the 6 mos. anniversary of Nitey's passing  So a bit of happiness for the new boyz, and alot of sadness and tears for the old boy....Here are some pics of the boyz.... 













Who's got bigger teeth, Ma???::






SAY UNCLE!!!!






Neeko






:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The picture of one sitting on the other one is priceless!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the picture of the teeth! That would scare the wits out of anyone who didn't understand Golden bitey face... Too, too, funny! :

They've grown up beautiful.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Those pictures are awesome  Happy 6 months!!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy 6 months Neeko and Molsen
Our boys are only 3 days apart.
I especially like Whose got the bigger teeth photo
Wishing you every happiness with your two precious puppies.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 6 months Neeko and Molson! They've grown up into such handsome boys


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your great comments everyone....I love these guys to pieces...Molson (my daughter's doggie) has a new bed that we bought him for Christmas.... quite expensive, with his name and all, now my daughter finds him sleeping here all the time, last nite he left his bed to sleep in his new bed..::: Go figure........:doh::doh:






Nash in Molson's new bed...






Molson in his "new" bed


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures Nancie! Your boys are adorable! I love the one of them showing their teeth...


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Love their pictures!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> Some more pics of Neeko!!! They are five mos. old now...getting bigger by the day.... I brought home my Nash's ashes on Friday Nite, I rushed my Hubby there, driving him nuts, I didnt want Nash staying at the vet's office alone, in the dark from Friday nite to Monday afternoon...My hubby called me crazy??? I feel I did what I needed to do, I have him, Im happy, and am looking for the perfect urn for him to spend the rest of his days with me....Neeko is doing better, and we are happy...he was depressed without Nash for some time...We are putting him in another puppy learning class in the next month...Cant wait til spring, it's sooo cold out, we can hardly spend more than 10 minutes outside with him
> View attachment 149842
> 
> View attachment 149850
> ...


Neeko is looking so beautiful!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko wants to wish everyone a safe and happy St. Paddy's day!!!!::


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a handsome boy Neeko is becoming. Great pictures.

Love the pic of Molson in the bathtub, so cute.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your photos are awesome and your boyz too! Happy St. Paddy's day to you and your family.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Neeko, you are one beautiful pup... Happy St Patricks day to you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonnie1990 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sooooo cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

More pics of the boys....the pics in the snow are Neeko, Molson went home before the snow.....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Love your boys, Nancie!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Cath!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, cannot believe how much he has grown! Neeko, you are marvalous, just marvalous!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks like such a sweet boy..and he's so handsome too!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!! We love him sooooooo!!!!!! ::::


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

We just wanted to wish everyone a Wonderful Easter!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for my early morning smile! Happy Easter to you and your gang too!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Your dog is just perfect. Absolutely beautiful and the sweetest face. Love the pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

Nash

Your pictures are BEYOND PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Neeko on vacation!!!*

Well, while my husband and I went on Vacation to Scottsdale AZ., Neeko went on Vacation to Molson's house!!! They had a blast, but he was very very happy to see us when we got home...here are some shots of the two of them... They were 7 mos. old yesterday!!!!::






Molson getting a lil snug on the fireplace 






The boyz getting ready for bed






Good Morning Ma!!!!:wavey:






Molson showing Neeko his "new bed" 






Molson after Neeko went home






Neeko heading home to see his mom & Dad


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Awww, they are just too cute! They look like two naughty twin boys


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Love these pictures. Cute boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great Pictures!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

They are absolutley adorable!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I love this thread with the puppies together. It's the sweetest ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such great photos! I love the one of Molson on the fireplace, and the one of the two of them in the (very nice!) spa bathtub!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

They are both getting so big! And absolutely GORGEOUS ! 
Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

The boyz are sooo handsome, I am glad they had a great time together.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Nancie, glad you could get away on vacation. I'm sure you missed Neeko and are glad to be back home. I'm sure he missed you too but it was nice he could spend it with his brother.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Two new pics of the boyz on their playdate... :: Molson is on the right, when looking at the pic, Neeko on the left..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my! All of that golden fur in one place! They are just so handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, they look so serious, they must have concentrating very hard.

Molson and Neeko have grown in beautiful Golden boys.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Such handsome boys!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful boys!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

What a beautiful pair.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Stunning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are some videos I found of the boyz on FB.....hope I can upload them correctly :crossfing:crossfing
Still trying in the meantime, a pic of Neeko, on Squirrel alert!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Neekos first bath*

This is old, but trying to see if it works. Molson was a pro,: Neeko not so much. :yuck:...Nash was supervising the whole thing 

Neeko & Molson's first bath - YouTube


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

They are both so handsome!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow. What a collection of gorgeous pictures! Your boys are beautiful 

Doggie opera singers sing "Figa ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO":


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Some more pics of the boyz :: I have some videos, but have to figure out how to get off my phone..they say they are too large to e mail??? I will figure another way....Next tuesday Neeko gets tested for his K-9 Citizenship award....we are excited, our only concern, he doesnt like being brushed much, were afraid he's gonna try to bite the brush out of the trainer's hand :doh::doh: But it is getting better...he has to sit for 3 minutes with the trainer while I leave the room...another scary one....He usually is good, but 3 minutes is a long time!!!!






Daddy's two babies..:






Molson just watched "ET"






Portrait of the boyz






Still wrestling 






Just sniff them Neeko!!!:yuck:






Neeko






My boy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pics! (FYI, on my phone, it will give me a choice of size when I try to email a photo. Are you getting that?)

What a lucky Neeko, to have his very own Mustang.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

[QUOTE=OutWest; (FYI, on my phone, it will give me a choice of size when I try to email a photo. Are you getting that?)
Not getting that, it's going right to being to large, no resizing option on the videos  Weird


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> OutWest; (FYI said:
> 
> 
> > in that case, probably best to plug in to your computer and download that way.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the smile in the last picture 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Gonna try to post some videos...

Getting ready for a walk..7 mos old.. - YouTube

This one gets better after a minute....

Neeko meets water - YouTube

and one more....for now!!!!
Neeko plays drums - YouTube

Oh heck, another one 

Neeko s tail again.. - YouTube


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a singer and a tail chaser too, silly boys. Thanks for sharing your handsome boy with us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-Neeko is so cute with his butt in the air, trying to get his tail! Silly boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Last one is hilarious


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone up for a game???? 







NO ONE TO PLAY WITH


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Nicely caught moments!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

arty2:arty2:NEEKO IS 8 MOS. OLD TODAY!!!!!!:::::

Neeko passed his K-9 Citizenship award test this week!!!! :: We are sooo proud of him..... He also gave us a scare, wednesday nite he wouldnt eat his dinner (which is just crazy) :uhoh: And then proceeded to get sick 5 times before breakfast..he wouldnt eat breakfast, so he spent yesterday at the vets, being poked and prodded and monitored..they put him on anti nausea meds, and antacids...when he came home last nite he looked sooo sooo sad :no: and he still wouldnt eat...I worried all nite, but he slept 14 hrs. and then ate some hamburg and rice this morning, and kept it down....the vet said that he's seeing quite a number of gastrointestinal problems with dogs this month, probably from eating deer poo, bunny poo, and just the clipped grass in general...we are happy he's better...what a worry wart I was all day yesterday.... Were hoping we can watch him more closely, and keep him from eating that nasty stuff!!!!!






:banana::banana:






:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Go NEEKO!!! :banana: Such a handsome and smart puppy. I can't believe you are 8 months old already. Neeko, ice cream is a much better treat than grass and yucky animal poo :yuck:.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Neeko. Hard to believe he is 8 months already, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the smile. Pretty boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

How adorable! I never had Kiki when she was that young!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy 8 month dear Neeko!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats to Neeko! Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are grown up, Neeko!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

With Neeko feeling better, Molson came for the weekend!!::













::


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

The shared bone pic is the best!! Love it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Those two boys are adorable!


----------



## ds's (May 10, 2013)

Both are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Neeko s first swim...*

Well yesterday morning Neeko fell in the pool at 6 am... I very calmly guided him to the steps to get out, he swam it, no sinking. So he would nt go in later on, I put the leash on him, had him sit next to the pool, for a while, then I sorta pulled him in, he did wonderfully...I would just take him in a circle, bring him back to the steps, and he would just sit, then I would take him in a circle again...he did grab the water toy on one of his circles!!! Im so proud of him, he still is leary of it, but In time, im sure he will love it!!!













That looks pretty scary ma!!!!






Hey, it's not so bad....













Im one cool Dawg!!!!::






No sunscreen on !!!













Anybody gonna save me????






That's where it belongs, Ma!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a cutie! I'm sure he'll grow to love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, he's such a handsome boy.

I bet he'll be enjoying it in no time, you probably won't be able to keep him out of it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pictures, he is so cute. I wish Charlie will stay still at least for one picture, as soon as I grab camera he just turns his back to me.:doh:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko meets the pool boy... His bark is soo funny to hear....


Neeko meets our pool boy.. - YouTube


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So funny, Charlie's bark is the same.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> Neeko meets the pool boy... His bark is soo funny to hear....
> 
> 
> Neeko meets our pool boy.. - YouTube


That is too funny! I can just hear him thinking: "moooooom, there's some creature swimming in our poooool!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's hysterical!!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Couple more videos of this crazy crazy Neeko....wont let me water the flowers and plants without his help :doh:

Neeko loves the hose - YouTube

Neeko helps me water plants - YouTube

Crazy Neeko!!! - YouTube


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hilarious! My Fozzie used to do that too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's new Mom (Jun 6, 2013)

What cute puppies.. I just for my Buddy on Monday.. It's been good but I'm exhausted.. I thought I would crate train my puppy until he is house broken but he cries constantly!!! I've tried some of the training techniques that I've read about but he cries continuously... I'm so worried now that I've taken on more than I can handle cause I have to go back to work next week and he has to be in there for a few hours at a time.. Our neighbours are going to think he is being tortured!!! If anyone has suggestions... I'm not even sure this is where I should be posting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Buddy's new Mom said:


> What cute puppies.. I just for my Buddy on Monday.. It's been good but I'm exhausted.. I thought I would crate train my puppy until he is house broken but he cries constantly!!! I've tried some of the training techniques that I've read about but he cries continuously... I'm so worried now that I've taken on more than I can handle cause I have to go back to work next week and he has to be in there for a few hours at a time.. Our neighbours are going to think he is being tortured!!! If anyone has suggestions... I'm not even sure this is where I should be posting!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You should start your own thread on the the puppy forum. If you only post here, people may overlook your request. Good luck--you'll get a lot of good advice.


----------



## Buddy's new Mom (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Oh good gosh, he is simply adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's new Mom (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry people.. Stupid question!! How the heck do you start a new feed?? I can't figure this thing out?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Buddy's new Mom said:


> Sorry people.. Stupid question!! How the heck do you start a new feed?? I can't figure this thing out?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Welcome to the forum, go back to this section 
Golden Retriever Puppy (up to 1 year) - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums
top left you will see "New thread" button.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for posting these pictures. He is adorable!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Adorable, keep those videos coming! Love your sweet boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the videos, they're great. 

Neeko is such a fun boy, you must have a blast with him.

He's become such a handsome boy too.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Father's day to all you men out there!!!! Here's Neeko's card to his pop!!! It said, "THANKS FOR PICKING ME, DAD!!!!" 







:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Neeko is just stunning, Nanci!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, my boy finally did swim!!!!! Yay!!!!!!:::: Here's the video, we think it's awesome, so now hopefully he goes in when Molson is here, and when we want him to swim.....



Neeko finally swims by himself - YouTube


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay Neeko!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyM (May 31, 2013)

Your husband is right.. the goldens we have and lose are golden angels above.. watching out for us.
I truly believe my Maxwell Smart sent me the Code - man  .. it has to be right.
Congratuations!! so much fun!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Go, Neeko, Go!! I knew he'd do it!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

ata boy Neeko!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My boy is getting sooo big....love him dearly....we are continuing training with him, and he's loving all the treats.....He will be getting groomed this weekend for the first time, just want to get him used to the table, and razors, and all that stuff....Molson too....should be interesting... here are a couple pics, Neeko has a fascination for flowers, I dont let him eat them though..:yuck:













Im sooo bored :no::no:






Mom says I have to have this, if it rains


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Those pictures are wonderful. Love his little tongue peeking out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Happy 4th!!!!!*

Hope everyone has a safe, enjoyable 4th !!!!!!!:jamming:



























And Molson..


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! I love them in their 4th of July outfits  I was just looking at their pics of when you first got them. Adorable from the beginning ♥


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 4th to you too! Neeko is way too cute!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Does anyone know when u stop feeding your pup 3 cups of food, down to 2 cups a day? Neeko isn't eating his food right away, he s grazing, so I took his lunch away. And he s eating better..he will be 10 mos old tomoro..thanks, And of course, a couple pics.::


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful boy.

I think it depends on what you are feeding, which food.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

He s getting Acana Grasslands


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Not too familiar with Arcana, but it is a high quality food. If he is eating less than the 3 cups, I guess it would not hurt to cut back. I also think it depends on whether he is maintaining his weight and finding the right amount for him to maintain a healthy weight.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

10 months is plenty old to switch to two feedings from three. It's kind of like kids and naps--they more or less tell you when they don't need them anymore! He sure has grown into a handsome young fella!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

The boyz are 10 mos. Old today!!!!!! ::


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> The boyz are 10 mos. Old today!!!!!! ::
> View attachment 222098


And boy are the boys gorgeous! And huge! That's a great picture.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great picture! Those boys are just toooo cute!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

ITS SOOO SOO HOT OUT!!!!! We bought the coolest pool raft!!!:: Neeko loves it, and we use it as well, I can lay on it, and not have my back hurt...and floating on it's awesome, and it's tough, so his claws wont pop it!!!!:yuck: It's actually used to tow behind a boat, lil expensive, but sooo worth it!!!! Im afraid pretty soon were gonna have to fight Neeko for it!!!!!






:drummer::hyper::hyper:






Look at me, Im a BIG BOY!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

And this is the dog that didn't like that water??? Haha! I love it!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> And this is the dog that didn't like that water??? Haha! I love it!


HAHAHAHAHA, YUP, it was his momma that was worried...:::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

This weather really is gross...


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

What fun pics! I'm hoping we can have a pool to play in next summer.


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

Your pups are so cute!!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful puppies. You are in for lots of fun with those two cuties!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Another lazy day on the pool....he loves that raft!!!  Here's two videos...



More raft adventures - YouTube


Neeko s raft life!! - YouTube


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks like a true prince on that raft!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

We've been busy busy busy, We cant believe the boyz will be 11 mos. old tomorrow...We are getting ready for Neeko to take the test to become a therapy dog  Working on his sit/stay and down/stay (he has to do this for 90 seconds)....and working with a walker, a cane, and a wheelchair... he's doing great, here are some random pics of him and molson lately....






His new duckie:--crazy_love:






Having lunch in Skippack Village






Shopping in Skippack Village






Good thing I had a clean up crew when I spilled my milk 






Neeko meeting his cousin, 4 mos. old Skye, a beardie... 






MY BOY :--heart::--heart:






Look what I can do Ma!!!!






Kisses for Skye!!!













Molson trying to get Neeko's Duck!!!!!






Dress I bought for my soon to be granddaughter, due into this world, December 2nd... :--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--heart::--heart:


----------



## JosiesMommy (Aug 7, 2013)

It will be so much fun for them to have each other! Congratulations! So sweet!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko & Molson 11 mos. Old today....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The boys are sooooo handsome! Happy 11months to Neeko and Molson!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Posting a pic of Neeko & Molson's newest brothers & sister.... :::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, so cute! I smell puppy breath!(well, actually I smelled a lot of it last Saturday at puppy visitation....)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

Both of your boys are just gorgeous.
You can tell how much they love one another!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

That puppy picture is the BEST!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute picture! Putting them on the red couch with the kerchiefs was very clever. Perhaps you're considering getting Neeko a sib?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko is doing great, eyes are all better, he's able to go outside and play without the sun bothering his eyes!!!! ::


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Lovely pics!  Soon to be one,?  Such sweet boys!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love those boys..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> ...
> 
> Dress I bought for my soon to be granddaughter, due into this world, December 2nd... :--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--heart::--heart:


Hey, what I am reading here, somebody is getting the best early Christmas present ever. Congratulations grandma, cant wait to see the pictures of your boys with a little one!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hey, what I am reading here, somebody is getting the best early Christmas present ever. Congratulations grandma, cant wait to see the pictures of your boys with a little one!


Thanks very much, we are very excited, and yes pics are a must, if only I can stop buying stuff for the baby...lol..


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just practicing wearing our birthday hats for the big celebration weekend!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So darn cute!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------

